# Lil Wayne rock album leaked



## Takun (Jan 26, 2009)

Listened to it and holy shit it is probably _the _worst rock album I have ever had the misfortune of listening to.  I was literally begging for it to end.

I think it will be a hit...


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 26, 2009)

wat


----------



## Takun (Jan 26, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> wat



Exactly.

Sad, sad day for music.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 26, 2009)

LIL WAYNE MORE LIKE I HOPE IT RAINS AND WASHES ALL THE COPIES OF HIS ALBUM AWAY


----------



## Magikian (Jan 26, 2009)

Takun, remember that it's a rapper, and is thus already worshipped.

It *will* be a hit.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 26, 2009)

Lil Wayne?

Rock?

???


----------



## Azure (Jan 26, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Lil Wayne?
> 
> Rock?
> 
> ...


Fix'd


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jan 26, 2009)

Better than slipknot



OHHHHHHHHHHHH SNAP!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 26, 2009)

THIS IS MY FRIEND *DENZEL*

HE's *NOT WHITE*


----------



## Aden (Jan 26, 2009)

Please don't link me. You know how I get, what with the rage and the stabbing.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> LIL WAYNE MORE LIKE I HOPE IT RAINS AND WASHES ALL THE COPIES OF HIS ALBUM AWAY



I take this back

This is the best album I've heard in a long time


GRAND FUNK RAILROAD, WATCH OUT!!!


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 26, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> THIS IS MY FRIEND *DENZEL*
> 
> HE's *NOT WHITE*



HELLO MR. CHOCOLATE MAN WHAT ARE YOUR GENERAL INTERESTS?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 26, 2009)

RAP AND CHICKEN N RICE

MY FINGERS ARE RIGHT SORE FROM PICKIN COTTON I DONT WANNA PICK IT NEMORE I WANT A *DESK JOB* LOL


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 26, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> *DESK JOB*



Stealing them?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Stealing them?



no that's immigrants.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 26, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> no that's immigrants.



but the immigrants make them

the negros take them and sell them to buy crack from the cia 

and the slavs get genocided

AGAIN


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 26, 2009)

this is why i only listen to my own collection of music and not the radio. the radio is dead.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> but the immigrants make them
> 
> the negros take them and sell them to buy crack from the cia
> 
> ...



wait what slavs getting genocided when was this

are you talking about kosovos or slavs as in like people descended from vikings


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 26, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> wait what slavs getting genocided when was this
> 
> are you talking about kosovos or slavs as in like people descended from vikings



kosovosans

God's hated race, slavs


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> kosovosans
> 
> God's hated race, slavs



Naw man, if God hated any race, it was the Latins. And I don't mean Hispanics, I mean the Romans. You need a cruel sense of humor to allow people to unknowingly recreate an ancient apocalyptic pagan religion that they think is going to save them from Hell instead of send them there.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 26, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Naw man, if God hated any race, it was the Latins. And I don't mean Hispanics, I mean the Romans. You need a cruel sense of humor to allow people to unknowingly recreate an ancient apocalyptic pagan religion that they think is going to save them from Hell instead of send them there.



Whoa

ya blowin ma mind man


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 26, 2009)

Catholicism = satanic paganism with a heavy dose of sadomasochistic homoeroticism.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 26, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Catholicism = satanic paganism with a heavy dose of sadomasochistic homoeroticism.



GASP!

:nofuckinway:

CONTROVERSY Is SURE TO FOLLOW


THIS THREAD IS NOW _18+


_EDIT: THIS SHIT IS HELLLLA WACK I DON'T CARE I BUMP THAT REAL ROCK SHIT RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINE LINKIN PARK KORN ETC THIS IS..........................TRASH YALL SEE HERES THE THING YALL FORGET  THIS SHIT IMMA BE HELLLLLA HONEST WIT YALL AND DON'T GET ASS HURT WHEN I TELL YALL THIS SHIT, NOW WHEN IT COMES TO KANYE AND WAYNE IF THESE CLOWNS WERE NEW ARTIST AND I MEAN YALL NEVER HEARD OF THESE NIGGAS COMING OUT OF NO WHERE WIT THIS BULLSHIT MATERIAL, YALL KNOW DAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!! WELL!!!!!! YALL WOULD NOT BE FEELING THIS BULLSHIT, ITS JUS DAT ITS KANYE OR LIL WAYNE YALL LIKE "OH...ITS NOT BAD...... OR OH...THATS JUST HIM..." SMH YALL NIGGAS ARE FUNNYSTYLE FO REAL LOL, PERSONALLY I LIKE THAT LET IT ROCK JOINT WAAAY MORE THEN THIS.. THIS PROM QUEEN SHIT.. FIRST OFF U CAN'T UNDERSTAND WHAT THE SMEGOL ASS NIGGA IS ASAYING AND (SMH) IF THIS ALBUM DOESN'T FLOP THEN YOU KNOW NIGGAS ARE SELLIN ROCORDS BASED OFF THEY NAME ALONE..... KANYE PROVED THAT...ASK 50..BUT THEN AGAIN 50 IS DOING THE SAME SHIT LMMFAO ROOOOOFL, AND YALL ACTING LIKE HIP HOP AIN'T GOOD ENUFF BE GROUNDED ON. CROSSING OVER??? WHATS THE POINT OF CROSSING OVER IF YOUR HALF STEPPING ANYWAY???? THAT DEFEATS THE PURPOSE AHH AND ILLSEED YALL NIGGAS ARE BEING TO SOFT ON THIS SHIT YALL SHOULD SEE THRU THE BULLSHIT AND I THINK YALL DO BUT WON'T ADMIT IT CUZ YALL TRYNA PROMOTE THESE NIGGAS W/E LOL.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 26, 2009)

I WANT MY MUTHAFUCKIN DOLLA N MY TACO


----------



## Lukar (Jan 26, 2009)

I just actually listened to Prom Queen, and it's okay... I'd give it a 6/10 or so, or a 2/5.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 26, 2009)

Lukar said:


> I just actually listened to Prom Queen, and it's okay... I'd give it a 6/10 or so, or a 2/5.



It's too obvious that it's a rapper trying to do rock though. It has basically a rap beat, melody, structure and theme, just with rock instruments.

And that computery voice effect is so fucking played out.


----------



## Takun (Jan 27, 2009)

Lukar said:


> I just actually listened to Prom Queen, and it's okay... I'd give it a *6/10 or so, or a 2/5*.




6/10 reduced equals......3/5.  Wat.

da pom keen, da pom keen, something something shit the dog.


----------



## ZigZag13 (Jan 27, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> this is why i only listen to my own collection of music and not the radio. the radio is dead.



Radio's been dead for 27 years, where have you been?

On topic...Wha?


----------



## Lukar (Jan 27, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> It's too obvious that it's a rapper trying to do rock though. It has basically a rap beat, melody, structure and theme, just with rock instruments.
> 
> And that computery voice effect is so fucking played out.



A-yup.



Takumi_L said:


> 6/10 reduced equals......3/5.  Wat.
> 
> da pom keen, da pom keen, something something shit the dog.



Bah... you get the idea. x3


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 27, 2009)

Listened to it. Made my ears bleed. I know all the ghetto fucks at school will LOVE THE SHIT OUTTA THIS BECAUSE IT'S THE GREATEST "RAPPER" ALIVE. Wayne was never a rapper....I hate him, he needs to die ._.


----------



## Aden (Jan 27, 2009)

Kurama17 said:


> Listened to it. Made my ears bleed. I know all the ghetto fucks at school will LOVE THE SHIT OUTTA THIS BECAUSE IT'S THE GREATEST "RAPPER" ALIVE. Wayne was never a rapper....I hate him, he needs to die ._.



And he did a rock album so now it's going to be "OMG HE'S SO VERSATILE AND TALENTED." 

Goddamn gimmicky fuck "artist" with goddamn idiot fuck fans.


----------



## Masakuni (Jan 27, 2009)

Gotta love when my sister kept overplaying all of his pathetic excuses for hits while I was in the same vehicle as her, on full volume, too.

Changing genres doesn't make him any less of an untalented idiot. :V The poorly-[ghost]written lyrics are still there.


----------



## micolithe (Jan 27, 2009)

I personally think Lil Wayne is great. Rap actually has artistic merit if you know what to listen for.


----------



## Takun (Jan 27, 2009)

micolithe said:


> I personally think Lil Wayne is great. Rap actually has artistic merit if you know what to listen for.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZikWfrGG9kU&feature=related

Their lyrical prognosis is like spiritual osmosis in that everything they say evaporates into boasts, its a joke
I've listened and I cant even find one quote which is worth using as a reference or even as a footnote

Yeah, most of these kids could get their guns out and kill me, but how many have the skill to inspire and thrill me?
I've got a holster i keep biscuits in it, it works into your brain leaving big fat blisters in it.


<3 Scroobius Pip


----------



## Masakuni (Jan 27, 2009)

micolithe said:


> I personally think Lil Wayne is great. Rap actually has artistic merit if you know what to listen for.



"Shawty wanna thug/bottles in the club/shawty wanna hump/you know I like to touch/your lovely lady lumps"

"Then I beat it like a cop/Rodney King baby, yeah, I beat it like a cop"

All of these over repetitive "beats".

Yeah. Real artistic merit here. =|


----------



## Aden (Jan 27, 2009)

micolithe said:


> Rap *made by people without "Lil'" in their names* actually has artistic merit if you know what to listen for.



FTFY.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 27, 2009)

Rap artists don't make good rock or metal, period. It's probably just another generic alternative rock clone with a different voice for the mindless mainstream drones to chew up and shit out..not that Wayne has any skill writing songs or playing instruments (no, a cheap looping beat doesn't count).

Fuck that.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 27, 2009)

mrchris said:


> Rap artists don't make good rock or metal.



What about that Bring tha Noize remix PE did with Anthrax?

That shit was dope.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't like Anthrax. They pretty much got the bullshit nu-metal roots in motion with those collaberations, then came Korn and the other shitty groups tossing hip hop elements with their halfassed version of rock.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 27, 2009)

mrchris said:


> I don't like Anthrax. They pretty much got the bullshit nu-metal roots in motion with those collaberations, then came Korn and the other shitty groups tossing hip hop elements with their halfassed version of rock.



Everyone knows Korn and all the other nu-metal bands ripped off Mr. Bungle


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 27, 2009)

Aden said:


> And he did a rock album so now it's going to be "OMG HE'S SO VERSATILE AND TALENTED."
> 
> Goddamn gimmicky fuck "artist" with goddamn idiot fuck fans.


  Wayne is not versatile. You wanna know who's versatile? Prozak. And Tech N9ne. They've been mixing shit up, Wayne just started. And how can he be the best "rapper" when Cory Gunz writes his shit? Seriously, Wayne has written NOTHING. Take that home and suck on it Wayne freaks ._.


----------



## Doug (Jan 27, 2009)

The title of this thread has to be the most contradictory title EVER. 

No way I'm torturing myself by even bothering to search for this "rock" album. LOL.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jan 27, 2009)

micolithe said:


> I personally think Lil Wayne is great. Rap actually has artistic merit if you know what to listen for.



HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH



HA Not today sir


----------



## Aden (Jan 27, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Everyone knows Korn and all the other nu-metal bands ripped off Mr. Bungle



I know it's a troll, but I still twitched. >..o


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 27, 2009)

Aden said:


> I know it's a troll, but I still twitched. >..o



No, it's true

Trevor Dunn played bass on "Head"'s new album, you know, the preachy one?

He said that they would sell weed and stolen drum machines to pay for Mr. B tix

Look it up if you don't believe me


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 28, 2009)

OMG NEWS: Everybody hates the Wayne album XD 

I took reports of the new album at school today, and according to the ghetto kids, Wayne is gay for a multitude of reasons XD

1. He did "rock"
2. He has a belly button piercing
3. He was the first rapper ever on the Country Music Awards, doing a bit or some shit from a Whitney Houston song

I hate it that he's being called gay for doing shit like that, because liking rock is not gay, even though those fucktards don't seem to get that, but in one year, Wayne has gone from being the "Greatest Rapper Alive" to a complete fucking failure XD


----------

